# Rooster



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I really want a RIR rooster but my dad wont let me. I live in the country but he says a rooster will be too loud. He says he dosent want to be woken up by a rooster every morning on his days off. The coop is about 15 yards from his room. Will he really be woken up? What can i say to convince him to let me get a rooster


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Why do you want a rooster? 

Your dad is probably right. Roosters are loud, and crow pretty early in the morning. Why not get a hen instead? I can hear my roosters a lot farther away than 15 yards. I think you might lose on this one I'm afraid.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My coop is about 50 feet or so from the house. My roosters start crowing before the sun is up. Even locked in the coop we can hear them , luckily we'r early risers.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a rooster who goes up into a tree that puts him about 20 feet from my bedroom window. On full moon nights he will crow off and on all night. On regular nights he crows about 4:45 am and then all of them chime in, and it continues until about 7am.

Back with my first rooster, the coop was 50 yards from my bedroom window, but it was a straight shot with no trees and he woke us up regularly. We called that time of the morning "first crow".

And they crow all day. However hens are noisier during the day in my opinion.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

And fwiw, when we had Dutch Bantams, I found those little roosters crows to be the most ear-piercing things ever. Oh My Goodness. The pitch about shattered your eardrums if you were too close when they let loose. We're in the hollers of KY, and some days the crows just rolled across the hills. I am sure my neighbors were glad when I had to downsize.


----------

